# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software) برنامج برنامج Super wiper blackberry 2.1

## TIGER_GSM

برنامج*
Super wiper blackberry 2.1     *   download here
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## jaredthami

السلام عليكم بعد عمل البرنامج rase وانتها بنسبة 100لم يشعل الهاتف فقط البولة أو المصابح يشعل وينطفئ
ما الحل أرجوكم

----------

